# Access Denied - Sucuri Website Firewall - UK user



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Long term Tivo user from the UK here.

Over the last few weeks I've been unable to access Tivocommunity.com from my home ISP, the error is shown in the screenshot attached - "Access from your Country was disabled by the administrator" Block ID: GEO02.









I'm still able to access from my work ISP, which is also UK based.

IP Address API and Data Solutions - geolocation, company, carrier info, type and more - IPinfo IP Address Geolocation API reports 84.68.104.93 as country "GB", as it does for my work IP.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I had occasional access issues when I was visiting the UK last month. I got around it using a VPN.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'll ask David to have a look at the Sucuri logs.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello...

I have added 84.68.104.93 to Sucuri's whitelist. Hope this helps.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Excellent, all working now - many thanks.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Spoke to soon, looks like my ISP uses dynamic IPs that change occasionally. Please could you white list the following sets?

84.64.0.0/13 
90.240.0.0/14
90.244.0.0/14 
90.248.0.0/14
90.252.0.0/14


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

So sorry, but that would open up A LOT of ranges. It would be much better to maybe use a VPN then you will always have access when when your ISP may make a change.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes, beginning to think the same.


----------

